# Tablets and Stage Managing etc.



## bull (Mar 28, 2011)

So, I've been thinking about getting an iPad or Motorola XOOM to use for when i'm SM/PMing live events and such. Haven't seen it used much so far, anybody have one that they use on a regular basis? What's your opinion, are there any awesome apps that are somehow unbelievable that I'll never be able to live without after I try it?


----------



## bhallerm (Apr 7, 2011)

Just got my iPad 2 a couple weeks ago and added the ETC iRFR app. Love having remote control of my Element from stage. Unfortunately, with the production happening, I haven't had much time to get really deep into finding what production specific apps I want. Just have pages/notes/keynote stuff for presentation, ETC app, V-Control for ProTools and some games. I'll have more time in a two weeks.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 7, 2011)

Brian, be sure to check out (and add to, as applicable) this collaborative article: iPhone/iPodTouch/iPad Apps for Theatre - ControlBooth .


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 12, 2011)

Two words: "Lightwright Touch"


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 13, 2011)

Do some searching on the topic of software for theater. There was a thread not very long ago. Tablets are awesome and the ETC iRFR is a great app, but I wouldn't buy a tablet JUST for theater. Computers are great for design work, but like many others around here I remain convinced that Paper and Pencil is still the way to go for rehearsal and production. By the way I would love a tablet, I just don't see it as a critical tool for theater at this point. Buy an iPod touch for your iRFR and save the rest of your money. Now if someone's going to buy you one for your birthday, rock on. But don't spend your food budget looking for a tool that will revolutionize your life.


----------

